# General > AquaTalk >  Where has GenX moved to ?

## stormydax

hi guys,
may i know where Gen X , previously in Marine parade moved to?

thank you

yours sincerely,
Storm

----------


## ranmasatome

it moved?? i thought it was still at MP.

----------


## BFG

Nope, it moved. A friend of mine saw the 'memo' on the wall. It moved to Serangoon but don't know where in Serangoon as I was told.

----------


## Justikanz

Was told GenX did not move with them when I called them. I always thought GenX closed down liao. Do let us know if you happen to find out where GenX is now.  :Smile:

----------


## stormydax

hi guys,
i think it moved to macpherson...if anyone has any idea on its location, do let us know...

thanks

yours sincerely,
Storm

----------


## Jungle-mania

The last I heard, it move to 165 macpherson road.

----------


## samhon

i know its an old thread, but can some kind soul tell me where is Gen X now or whether they are still around?

thanks

----------

